# (Pictures Page 2)Birth Announcement – New Junior Herd Sire



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

I cannot help myself. I am too excited not to share. 

Tim Pruitt from Pruittville’s Nubians has informed us we have an exceptional buck waiting for us. He was born earlier this month and has already tested G6 Normal. This breeding is:
SGCH PRUITTVILLE'S HONEYSUCKLE X *B PRUITTVILLE'S EXPLORER

As some of you may know Honeysuckle just went SG. She also has many show wins under her belt including BOB, BDIS and placed 11th 2 year old and 2nd 4 year old at Nationals. Don’t let me forget Explorer just turning one at appraisal time. Betty scored him as 89 VEE and made the comment “what would you change about him?” 

We are very excited to add these super genetics to our herd. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Birth Announcement - New Junior Heard Sire*

Pictures please??

ETA: And duh! Congratulations! :blush


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Birth Announcement - New Junior Heard Sire*

Congratulations. Yes pictures please.

Anne


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Birth Announcement - New Junior Heard Sire*

Congrats Troy and Michelle! I think it's pretty smart getting bucklings out of Explorer now, before he turns into another Dr. Luke whose kids go for top dollar  I have coveted that buck since he was nursing his dam Huckleberry! Milk, milk and more milk and able to keep milking through our summers is a very good thing. Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Birth Announcement - New Junior Heard Sire*

Congratulations! What a wonderful addition to your herd


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Birth Announcement - New Junior Herd Sire*

Thanks everyone!! Tim is going to be taking pictures in the near future and I will of course post them.

Yes Vicki I think Explorer will prove to be an amazing sire and couple that with Honeysuckle&#8230;..well what else is there to say. :biggrin Tim has already told me this is an amazing looking kid, so needless to say we are very excited. Being a December kid also means he will be more than ready for my girls come breeding season.

I am looking forward to seeing what he will do with my Mr. Goodbar kids and the other Pruittville does I have.

I am just thankful Tim has agreed to sell us this little boy. Thanks again Tim!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Birth Announcement - New Junior Heard Sire*

How wonderful. You guys got a good thing goin!
Merry merry merry!


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Birth Announcement - New Junior Heard Sire*

Congratulations! Tim has such lovely animals.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Birth Announcement - New Junior Heard Sire*

Congratulations! So exciting!


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Birth Announcement - New Junior Heard Sire*

congrats!! and would love to see some pics!


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Birth Announcement - New Junior Heard Sire*

congrats, but i must ask...will he be your listening sire? "heard sire"


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Birth Announcement - New Junior Heard Sire*



laughter777 said:


> congrats, but i must ask...will he be your listening sire? "heard sire"


Perhaps he hollers a lot. :lol


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Birth Announcement - New Junior Herd Sire*

I never said I was good at typing. :crazy

Thanks everyone!


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Birth Announcement - New Junior Herd Sire*

haha
I had to toy with ya on that one!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Birth Announcement - New Junior Herd Sire*

Well if he is anything like De Ja` Vu than he will definitely be your heard sire! Vicki


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Birth Announcement - New Junior Herd Sire*

Congratulations!!


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Birth Announcement - New Junior Herd Sire*

Well De Ja` Vu is a Mr. Goodbar son, so of course he rocks. :biggrin


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Birth Announcement - New Junior Herd Sire*

Congrats! A friend of mine has a Honeysuckle son from her first freshening- he has awesome kids! And was he a steal, with how honeysuckle turned out! Great choice!


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Birth Announcement - New Junior Herd Sire*

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures!

Vicki in NC


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Birth Announcement - New Junior Herd Sire*



> A friend of mine has a Honeysuckle son from her first freshening- he has awesome kids! And was he a steal, with how honeysuckle turned out! Great choice!


Yes, the buck was purchased by Janet Cooper and now appraises 90! It was a good choice and a good buy from what is now a SGCH doe who appraises 92EEEE and was 2nd in her class at the Nationals! How lucky (or blessed) can you get?


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Birth Announcement - New Junior Herd Sire*

Here are the pictures of Pruittville's E/H Super Nitro

Thanks Tim for taking these.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Birth Announcement - New Junior Herd Sire*

another

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Birth Announcement - New Junior Herd Sire*

One more

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

That's a really pretty buck! congradulations.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Handsome little fella .


----------



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

He's such a little cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Troy - he's very handsome, nicely built and man ya gotta love that white band around his leg. I really like his name too. Thanks for the pictures Tim.

Anne


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!!! 

I cannot take credit for the name....That was all Michelle. 

The name goes along with the line Tim has....cars...so Dodge Nitro...I am pretty sure she added Super since Honeysuckle just went SG. :biggrin


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Great name for a good lookin fellow. 
Congrats.
L


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

He's so handsome!!! OMG I want April to get here very quickly! LMAO.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

What a stately fellow!


----------



## asoud a pohlel (May 26, 2008)

TroyG said:


> I cannot help myself. I am too excited not to share.
> 
> Tim Pruitt from Pruittville's Nubians has informed us we have an exceptional buck waiting for us. He was born earlier this month and has already tested G6 Normal. This breeding is:
> SGCH PRUITTVILLE'S HONEYSUCKLE X *B PRUITTVILLE'S EXPLORER
> ...


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

He's cute. I love his long ears.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok, baby Nubian ears are *really* just too cute! Regardless how impressive the rest of him is <smile>

I know individuals vary but the stereotype of a Nubian "heard" sire is funny!


----------



## tinygreenfrog (Feb 19, 2009)

oh sooo cute. im ready for march! bring back the babies! congrats! hes sweet


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Very Nice! Congratulations.

Sheryl


----------



## 2-GFarm (Dec 11, 2007)

Congratulations. I love my 2 Pruittville bucks, waiting on some doe kids from Crusade hopefully in February. River, Honeysuckle's first buck has some very nice daughters, I have 6, 3 have freshened and will be getting their milk star, all first fresheners and have 3 more due in Feburary off 2 of my favorite does.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

OH! He is beautiful! I love the coloring and those ears!

Vicki in NC


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

That is one cute little dude!! Congrats!


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

Absolutely darling!


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

He is one handsome fellow!  Love those ears!


----------

